# Ping G15 Hybrids



## connor (Apr 28, 2012)

Ok so not perhaps as aesthetically pleasing whilst on the rack in the golf shop as some other well known clubs, but once you get past this and actually hit these you realise these really are an amazing club.  Being a high handicapper Iâ€™m not only looking for length but more importantly forgiveness.  
I already own a 23* and recently added a 20* to my setup and was instantly amazed first strike on its straight flight and carry distance (which I did not measure).  For those off centre hits you really do get away with it and still get a reasonable result.  
I would put this down as a must hit if you are in the market for a new hybrid and can surpass its look on the shelf, and it really isnâ€™t so bad when stood over the ball and to be fair does inspire one with confidence. 
Ping does seem to have a stigma about the older player but at 28 I am happy to pull this out my bag and the jokes from mates soon go once cream one down the middle or get yourself out of a spot of bother.  
With the ping G20 range now available these have now dropped in price and great for a golfer on a tighter budget.
All in all I really could not recommend these clubs to anyone highly enough.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 28, 2012)

Good stuff matey glad you like it. I have one as well, while they are pretty ugly if i'm honest they are a doddle to hit which sold it for me. I have the G15 irons as well and they are the same not the best looking but simple to launch and hit. I play off 15 what do you play to? Promised myself once I get down to 12 then the irons are going to be swapped for a bit more of a players iron.


----------



## connor (Apr 28, 2012)

Play off 27 but Tryin to get lower it's the flat stick which kills me.
Kind of thinking I should of tried the g15 3wood but too late now


----------



## Imurg (Apr 28, 2012)

Fragger has a couple of these and I've had a hit on the course with one.
They work. They hit the ball high and straight - unless you catch one right off the toe when an angle of about 70* is achievable......

But - Holy Cow - these Mutha's are ugly.
Can't fault the performance but even Paul O'Grady looks desirable compared to these......


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 28, 2012)

connor said:



			Play off 27 but Tryin to get lower it's the flat stick which kills me.
Kind of thinking I should of tried the g15 3wood but too late now
		
Click to expand...

Right stick with it it will come down. I have the G15 5 wood and the forgiveness between that and my Buner 3 wood is not much. Keep an eye on the shaft length of the Burner as I said in another thread and you will be fine. What is up with your putting then? One of the reasons I got down to 15 is my putting saves you so many shots it is unreal


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 28, 2012)

Imurg said:



			Fragger has a couple of these and I've had a hit on the course with one.
They work. They hit the ball high and straight - unless you catch one right off the toe when an angle of about 70* is achievable......

But - Holy Cow - these Mutha's are ugly.
Can't fault the performance but even Paul O'Grady looks desirable compared to these......
		
Click to expand...

They are ugly yes Hybrids have never been Ping's strongest area however it certainly does what it's supposed to do and thats why I am happy to use one.


----------



## connor (Apr 28, 2012)

I'll take performance over looks anyday... Hell see the irons I use haha...

Had it looked out Friday I was a bit stiff in my stroke and struggeled with distance control and me putter was a touch bent lol... Hopefully it's sorted I got some drills etc to practice so hopefully the hc will start tumbling when I enter comps again.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 28, 2012)

connor said:



			I'll take performance over looks anyday... Hell see the irons I use haha...

Had it looked out Friday I was a bit stiff in my stroke and struggeled with distance control and me putter was a touch bent lol... Hopefully it's sorted I got some drills etc to practice so hopefully the hc will start tumbling when I enter comps again.
		
Click to expand...

Use the equipment that makes the game easier mate thats what I say, the games hard enough without having a set of irons that are hard to hit. Some people say use Blades or irons with hardly any cavity and thin top lines etc to make to strike it better which is true in a sense but while your learning to hit them the game is hell and no fun whatsoever so stick with GI stuff until you can hit them really well then think about swapping. As for putting really focus on that as it will send your scores tumbling. I set out when I was a begginer to not take more than 2 putts on every hole, while 36 putts may seem a lot to aim for it was a marker and a target I set myself, I can honestly say I have only took more than that twice since I started playing and now usually take 32 and have took less than 30 before. If only I could sort out my long game


----------

